# What's a good diet drink.....



## tancowgirl2000 (Jul 6, 2005)

Is there sucha drink out there that you can have when you put yourself on a low-carb diet or any diet for that matter?  I love my beer and thats not going anywhere, but MIL is on it too and I want to support her as well, but what can I make her with out her feeling shes cheating herself?


----------



## TexasBlueHeron (Jul 6, 2005)

*low-carb drinks*

What does she like to drink regularly?


----------



## Constance (Jul 6, 2005)

Iced Tea...I use one family size bag of Lipton or Louisianne de-caff, and one reg bag of Constant Comment per pot of tea. Then I pour into a gallon pitcher, and fill the rest of the way up with water. Serve over lots of ice with a slice of lemon or lime.

If she's a partyin' mom, Tequila Slammers are low carb. Pour a shot of tequila...rub lime on back of your hand and sprinkle with course salt. Put your hand over the top of the shot glass and slam it on the counter. (makes small bubbles) 
Lick your hand, down your shot, then suck the lime. 
These will get you jolly pretty fast!


----------



## pdswife (Jul 6, 2005)

Water...and

sugar free Country time lemon aid is really good.


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Jul 6, 2005)

ya shes not much into tequila i dont think.....as for what she usually drinks....coolers, and diet coke.


----------



## GB (Jul 6, 2005)

Water. To that you can add a whole bunch of other flavors. Try adding a little lemon juice or lime juice. I also like to add some orange juice to water (maybe 50/50 on that one). Orange juice with carbonated water is very good too.


----------



## TexasBlueHeron (Jul 6, 2005)

*Low-Carb coolers*

I'm like you Tan, love my beer (Miller Lite here).
But I also missed wine coolers on hot afternoons, so I found a really cheap and low-carb way to make them. (Most of the recipes I found were more like sangrias than coolers.)

However, you have to promise not to laugh.

I bought a bottle of Boone's Farm Watermelon flavor wine (doesn't that bring back a few memories for some of us?)

Mix 2 parts Boone's Farm (or any other really, really cheap flavored wine) to 5 parts Diet Sprite.

It's so refreshing! The watermelon is my favorite, followed by strawberry. The overall count in a bottle of cheap stuff is higher, but when you break it down into servings, it's very low. And a heckuva lot cheaper than your typical high-carb cooler.

And for tequila lovers, check out www.bajabob.com - their margarita mix is another "lifesaver" if you're low-carbing.


----------



## jkath (Jul 6, 2005)

I'm all about the sparkling waters, such as lemon perrier.


----------



## wasabi (Jul 6, 2005)

Diet pepsi. This is the only diet drink I found to my taste.


----------



## middie (Jul 6, 2005)

crystal light isn't too bad.


----------



## callie (Jul 6, 2005)

My goal last year was to drink more water...and it's one goal in my life I've accomplished  I find the more I drink (water) the more I want to drink (water)...I sometimes add lemon juice and recently discovered flavored sparkling waters.  My daughter really likes Crystal Light.


----------



## IcyMist (Jul 7, 2005)

Fruit 2 0 is really very good.  Is actually water with just some fruit flavoring added to it.  I like to put mine in freezer and get it nice and icy before I drink it.  Zero carbs, zero sugar.  Has helped me get rid of the carbonated drinks.


----------



## marmalady (Jul 7, 2005)

Diet Rite and Fresca both have no calories, no carbs.


----------



## Chef Wil (Jul 8, 2005)

Water and more water. I drink Dasani bottled water from Coke as a second choice. It has a fresher taste and is a distilled product with a mineral packet added back to it. My first pick is fresh water from an artesian spring a few miles from here. My favorite way to fix it is to crush a little fresh mint in a cup and pour water in. The mint grows right there at the spring and the taste is incredible. Another trick I use is a few leaves of stevia (South American saccharine plant) in any sweetened tea I make. The leaves give it a sweet taste w/o the fake undertones that most artificial sweeteners have.


----------



## jkath (Jul 8, 2005)

I want an artisan spring!


----------



## jkath (Jul 8, 2005)

BTW, chef wil - great to see you back among us!


----------



## Dove (Jul 8, 2005)

Hi Will!! 

I drink Crystal Light Lemonade.I read that mix one tub with only 1 qt. of water. add about 2 cups of ice and use a blender or whatever you have to make a slushee
I drink water 24/7 Dad use to say I drank enough to float a battleship.
Dove


----------



## Chef Wil (Jul 9, 2005)

Hi folks, thanks for the welcome back! Been busy with health issues and work but still plugging away


----------



## Winglover (Jul 9, 2005)

I am drinking alot of the Pricechopper Diet Ginger Ale. Tastes Pretty Good , is cheap and is sweetened with splenda so its good for low carb life styles


----------



## Lugaru (Jul 12, 2005)

Very few things in this world are more healthy than drinking lots of room temperature water. I keep a jug next to my desk at all times. 

Ok... drinks:

Poland spring sparkling lime: It's got a great fizzle and taste which really killed my cravings for soda or beer when I was on the atkins. 

Iced green tea: very good for you, a great substitute for coffee and with half a sugar packet the taste is just perfect. I have one or two a day at work.


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Jul 14, 2005)

She drinks that Crystal Light single serve pack.....while I wa reading these posts for some reason it popped into my head that for some reason I thought they were bad for you....something they were made with....any ideas on this?  I think it was the same line as powdered Iced Tea...too much could damage your kidneys or something.....

As for drinking water......I like my water and usually put just a dash of LIme or Lemon juice in it for a twist.  Lugaru....why do you say room temp water?  I have always been under the assumption that either hot water in the mornings or ice cold water was heathier.  If I remember this correctly it's because the tempurature of the water changes the tempurature of your body...meaning your body has to work to get the temp back to normal...hence a way to burn calories.  Just something I was told how many eons ago.....what do you all think?

 What a long post....oops


----------



## Alix (Jul 14, 2005)

Morning Tanis. I don't think temperature of the water really matters much. What matters is that you ingest enough of it. Most of us go through life perpetually dehydrated. If you have enough water then everything else in your body runs better.


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Jul 14, 2005)

Morning to you too......turn your dang MSN on...sheesh....some people!!!  LMAO!!!  I think that too, but it's just one of those dumb things that was in my head.....


----------



## Alix (Jul 14, 2005)

Some of us had to be at work for 7. What a vicious hour of the morning!


----------



## Lugaru (Jul 15, 2005)

I used to be on the athletics team back home and you had to make certain lifestyle and dietary choices to be on that team. The water one came from the need to drink lot's of water without it significantly affecting your metabolism. Another thing is that room temperature water will never do you wrong (cold water when your really hot or hot when your really cold can be damaging for your body). Lastly once you get used to it well it's really easy to drink large ammounts and oddly enough it quenches your thirst more efficiently.


----------



## Trip (May 12, 2006)

don't mind diet rootbeer, its the only diet softdrink I can drink...


----------

